# ThermoPro TP20 Wireless Remote Digital Dual Probe



## wbf610 (Dec 11, 2016)

I have had and used this thermo with no real issues for a few months since I started smoking.  I'm doing a butt today.  I put the thermo in the meat at about 2.5 hours after I put it on the smoker, and it read around 130.  When the meat hit 170, I pulled it off the smoker, wrapped, and put it in the oven to finish it.  When I pulled the meat off of the smoker, I took the thermo out for ease of handling and wrapping, then put it back in the meat towards the middle, not touching the bone, and put the meat in the oven.  A few minutes later I glanced at the monitor, and meat temp was 150.  Thinking maybe touching the foil was messing it up, I took everything back out of the oven, opened the foil for no contact on the lead, took the probe out, and reinserted it.  It read 151.  I double checked with the pen thermo, it read 151.  So I wrapped everything back up and put it all back in the oven.

I checked the thermo with hot/cold water several times, and it's been within 1 or 2 degrees every time.

My question, why did this happen?  Do you think it's a thermo issue, or just one piece of the meat was 20 degrees hotter than another??  I'm lost.  Any thoughts would be appreciated.

This is the thermometer for reference:


----------



## genek (Dec 14, 2016)

Hello wbf,

I think what you are seeing is that different parts of the meet cook at different rates. I have six slabs of pork butt buckboard bacon in the smoker right now, they are different thicknesses and are heating several degrees off from each other. I use Thermoworks  thermocouples with very thin probes that give almost instant read. I never go by just one reading, I probe around and make sure all the pieces are in the range I desire.

I highly recommend a long (6 inch) fast read probe for 'nosing around' to get the overall picture.
 

GeneK


----------



## thermopro (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello GeneK,

Sorry to hear about the problems with your probe. As wbf610 stated, this could simply be different parts of the meat cooking at different temperatures and rates. But if not, and this problem persists, do not worry! We offer a lifetime warranty on our probes

If you have any questions, ask away!

Dillon

ThermoPro


----------

